# Aw/* cch/c p/p



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This mouse is Aw/* cch/c p/p, produced accidentally from chinchillas heterozygous for PEW (Aw/* cch/c P/p X Aw/* cch/c P/p) where one parent is cch-p linked (from imported argenté crèmes) and the other is c-p linked (from WNT). She is 20 days old.

She's very light and has a pale purple undercoat. I'm not sure what, if anything, I will do with her other than keep her to see how she develops.

Here she is pictured next to a PEW for color reference. Her fur is wet to show the undercoat.














































(Sorry if you see these pics twice. I've also posted them on facebook and other forums. )


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

awww they are both cute mice x


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I was just wondering about the significance of the genotype. Is your interest in the two cross over recombinations in its parents? If so, could you explain about these linkages a bit more? I find it interesting.


----------

